# Long Time Since I Posted: Pics Due



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Hello All..

I stopped posting about 2 years ago when I bought my 2003 SE-R Spec-v, I was new in the scene and really didnt have much of a connection to anyone on the board at that time.. So i moved on to b15sentra/vboard, without saying my goodbyes...

Im back now, just showing what i have been up to...











































Hope you all enjoy... Some of you, like Chimmike, and Blegacy, and the1thedave... will recognize it...lol,


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

cool. nice carbon fiber work. cool calipers and nifty plate postion.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Gracias Senor....


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

that spec is the sex :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Loving the black/cf on white scenario; Looks great when they contrast eachother, especially how you arranged it. Any engine work? Pictures? Keep up the awesome work, your B15 is one of a kind! :cheers:



ps- you shoul dtop by OT some time :Thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice...any motor shots?


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Older engine shot.. but only one i have....


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

looks awesome. I would imagine that youll be picking up a c/f engine cover too? Your car is def. the sex......... :cheers:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice ride
very clean
i like it


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

:thumbup: since you got the cf lip kit trunk and hood why not add a cf engine cover as well 

also very nice job on the spec ! :thumbup:


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

N8inNV said:


> Hope you all enjoy... Some of you, like Chimmike, and Blegacy, and the1thedave... will recognize it...lol,


*clears throat* i think you forgot someone...jk


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

ahh yes... and McLaren..  

CF engine cover would be nice,, ahemm free?.. haha...jk


----------



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

i see this car everyweekend almost very clean!i love the new lip kit :thumbup:


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Hey mike, u coming down this weekend, should be poppin..! :fluffy:


----------



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

ill be there for sure.


----------



## nissanpirate (Dec 20, 2003)

Nice Panda! I dig the wingless action too, looks real sleek


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

its def. _so fresh and so cleann!!_
love the setup..


----------



## 2002SentraSilver (Feb 15, 2005)

N8inNV said:


> Older engine shot.. but only one i have....


very nice car


----------



## dblock (Apr 25, 2005)

sexx :thumbup:


----------

